# SKI/BOARD: Hunter - 11/28/2005



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2005)

Looking at getting a Hunter trip planned. Feel free to add comments or dates.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2005)

I might be available for either or both of those dates. More later.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2005)

So, I suupose mid-week is a goal? Anyway, I can likely swing either. May want to add that as an option.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2005)

I would really like to try for mid-week. Lets see how many people we can get. We could always change the dates if it becomes a problem.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 14, 2005)

Teacher here ... only midweek for me I can do is December 8th


----------



## Vortex (Nov 14, 2005)

Midweek is great fun.  I hope it works for you guys.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 18, 2005)

Bump...Is midweek not going to work? DMC you should be a part of this trip....Midweek out for you?


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Bump...Is midweek not going to work?


Midweek is far better for me. I would likely not be able to get to the mountain until 10:30, but my weekends are pretty full already.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 18, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other thought is two trips..Midweek and a weekend trip.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 18, 2005)

Earlier date planned for the 28th. Who is in?

I am in as well as my wife..Greg is a maybe who else...10 days away!!!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Earlier date planned for the 28th. Who is in?
> 
> I am in as well as my wife..Greg is a maybe who else...10 days away!!!



Not sure why you picked the 28th and not the 25th, the day after Thanksgiving. I'm off that day and will be at Hunter, but I doubt I'd take the Monday off after the long weekend.

I think we would have a higher participation rate if we went with the 25th.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 18, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't go the 25th but if you like we could put that date up to start with.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :dunce: I'm a dope...just assumed that everyone is off on that Friday :dunce: .

No, don't change the date; seems silly to have your event on a day you can't be there!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 18, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really my event..Just trying to get the AZ trips going.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2005)

Please realize guys that we can have multiple gatherings at any given ski area at any time. If anyone is interested in hooking up with fellow AZers (even just 2 or 3), start a new thread here. They don't all have to be "official" large gatherings.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 18, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Please realize guys that we can have multiple gatherings at any given ski area at any time. If anyone is interested in hooking up with fellow AZers (even just 2 or 3), start a new thread here. They don't all have to be "official" large gatherings.


Good point..Are you in for the 28th?


----------



## Vano (Nov 22, 2005)

I am confused.

Is anyone going on Nov 25th?  As long as the weather is fine (driving up from NJ) I will be at Hunter Friday morning.  Do I stand a chance of meeting anyone from AlpineZone on that day?


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2005)

Vano said:
			
		

> I am confused.


Yeah, we should just have separate threads here. Let's make this one the official 28th thread and Vano, if you want to start one for Friday, have at it...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2005)

Off to Hunter..See you all on Tue.


----------

